# Whoo Hoo! My First Mute Swan!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006May06

Video (4.4 MB) - http://www.rims.net/2006May06/HPIM2108.AVI

I felt sorry for the swan .. the neighbors are having a very loud patio party with music blaring, and my dogs were yapping up a storm. The swan certainly showed his/her displeasure with this state of affairs!

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terry,

The swan is sure a beauty even with apparent displeasure, just can't understand why barking dogs and blaring music doesn't bring joy and happinness for h/her  . Ah well, guess ya just have to be part of the party to really enjoy it.

fp


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Terry did you have to go swimming! That sure was quick! So what time tomorrow?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

re92346mos said:


> Terry did you have to go swimming! That sure was quick! So what time tomorrow?


Hi Rena,

Don't know yet .. waiting for Bart to call me back. I've got all your phone #'s and will call you when I'm ready to leave here .. that should work out just about right for meeting at Bart's .. takes me about 45 minutes unless the 91 is a mess. I need to load up a ton of ducks to take out there, so I'll start around 8:30 AM or so and try to head out to Bart's by 10:30 AM .. You can kind of plan on noonish to be there ..

No, I didn't have to go swimming .. this swan was so hungry for seed that it only took about 15-20 minutes of sitting on the shore of the lake and shaking the seed can and offering seeds for it to come up. When it did and started putting the head and neck down into the water to get the sunken seed, I was able to make a quick and lucky grab and got her .. she is just magnificent .. right wing is pinioned, so I think the golf course workers were storying a bit about her flying .. flying is why they said they couldn't catch her .. I think they were just afraid of the bird. I know enough Spanish to know the staff were all freaking out when I pulled the bird out of the water with my bare hands .. lot's of "how did she do that" .. "she used food" .. "she got it with her hands" .. pretty funny actually but then again I am bigger than most of the guys who were originally tasked with capturing this bird. Anyway, it all ended well.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That crate and dog dishes look just like what we used for our 70 pound dog!!! Such a big, beautiful bird. Glad you were able to catch it quickly, for your sake as well as the bird's. Just thinking of how much of your time is spent on rescues, in addition to caring for all of the animals in your care. You are incredible! Have a safe trip to Bart's!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Magnificant bird, indeed!  Swans are so beautiful and graceful.

I'm glad you were able to get the bird, with no help from any of the on-lookers... 

Those bowls are the best, I have them in every size,from hamster size all the way to big dog bowl. I love the fact that they just can't tip them over.

Thanks for sharing this adventure with us, ...you are a remarkable person.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, you're my hero!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! Swanee was duly delivered to Bart and is now awaiting pickup by her new owner. Bart has given her complete run of the section of his yard where the big pond is .. maybe he will get to go swimming in order to catch her again  

I got to see Rena and her husband for a few minutes as they were still at Bart's when I arrived .. late as usual .. I started out actually ahead of schedule this morning but forgot that someone was bringing me a duck all the way from Beverly Hills so had to turn around and go back home to get the duck when they called and said they were on the way  

Rena had brought a pigeon that I was going to adopt .. danged if Bart didn't take a shine to it and wanted to keep it himself .. so the pigeon stayed with Bart.

Terry


----------

